# Since no extended wobble bolts exist...



## Ryyyyyy (Jan 31, 2012)

What would be my best solution?

I am needing to run a 5mm spacer in order for my wheels to not hit my coilovers and the only wobble bolts I have found are 27mm in length.
I would need a 32mm length in order to mount the wheels safely to compensate for the 5mm spacer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ryyyyyy (Jan 31, 2012)

I found this DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ting-Your-MkV-From-Wheel-Bolts-To-Wheel-Studs

Looks simple.

Question is, if I were to go studs and I went with a stud that was M14x1.5 IN to M12x1.5 OUT and ran PCD Variation lug nuts that will allow me to go 5x114.3, would it be safe?
That way I can find a stud at a length that will allow me to run a 5mm spacer safe on a 5x114.3 wheel.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

I have ran 3mm spacers with my wobble bolts and have seen no issues.

Also have seen other use up to 5mm with wobble bolts and no issues or vibrations.


*14x1.5 will need 7.5 turns of the lugs for proper fitment




Forge has new "wobble nuts" out now - thats another option.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Ryyyyyy said:


> I found this DIY:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ting-Your-MkV-From-Wheel-Bolts-To-Wheel-Studs
> 
> Looks simple.
> ...


I've seen merc guys run m14 wheels with m12 bolts just need an m14 shoulder on them so I would assume you can do it as long as you have an m14 shoulder nut with m12 threads if that makes any sense

Sent from my go go gadget phone


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

you can run a 5mm spacer on wobble bolts 

just make sure to check the torque every week for a month or so


----------



## Ryyyyyy (Jan 31, 2012)

Back from the dead thread revival.

Is there certain torque specs needed with wobbles?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Same as factory specs - 14x1.5mm proper torque range is 85-90 ft lbs.

Andy


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ They also torque better since the seat of the bolt isn't fixed


----------

